# What is wrong with my Betta?



## Lukester852 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi, My betta has recently gotten some very suspicious white patches or spots, my first thought was this has to be ick so I tried to use a product called ick guard. After using that I have seen zero results and it looks like the spots may be getting worse. He seems to act fine though, no staying at the bottom of the tank, or not eating. What could this be and what can I do to cure it? 

I would post some pictures but I can't since I am new to the forum


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Are they big shiny patches, small dots or a light coppery whitish film?


----------



## Lukester852 (Apr 12, 2012)

Its like white film , not shiny at all.


----------



## nanabmcd (Apr 26, 2012)

It could be a different infection of the fish's slime coat. I would recommend adding melafix medicine, or something similar. I don't know what it is exactly, but the medicine would probably help. Could you post a picture?


----------



## Laurencia7 (May 19, 2012)

If you can post pics, please do. Sounds like a type of fungus. Ick cures rarely work unless caught early. I have had no luck curing ick, unless I catch it fast, remove the carbon from my filter and have them treated for days. Fungus is easier cured. I am very suspicious of marks on my fish and watch them closely because the weather here changes so drastically it causes fungus.

I hope your Betta is holding on, research Betta illnesses. And if he is well enough try a water change, 25 % 
Bettas have so many diseases, it's hard to determine what it can be.


----------

